# S&W 45 shield / Gun Blast



## Ratbstd (Jul 31, 2016)

Gun Blast finally has a review on the 45 Shield.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Gun Blast Review


----------



## MuleDeer (Sep 15, 2016)

Cait43,

Thanks so much for your link. I have no knowledge of the Shield. Because of your link, I'm interested. The Shield looks like it'd be a great self-defense gun.

BTW, do you own one?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

MuleDeer said:


> Cait43,
> 
> Thanks so much for your link. I have no knowledge of the Shield. Because of your link, I'm interested. The Shield looks like it'd be a great self-defense gun.
> 
> BTW, do you own one?


I have the 9mm Shield........ It is accurate and felt recoil is very manageable..... Works great for concealment also....


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I'll take the XDs .45 over the Shield, based on my personal experience with the 9mm Shield. They are near the same price, but I had to spend $140 on Apex trigger parts for the Shield to make it satisfactory for me, whereas the XDs .45 was good, right out of the box. S&W _could_ easily have improved the Shield trigger, I suppose, but S&W has mostly not done that with any of their M&P line.


----------

